# Teenager's Innovative Solution to Blind Spots



## HeavyPedal (Oct 28, 2018)

An interesting concept.

*Quick Summary*: _"Gassler's project uses a webcam, projector, 3D printed adapter and retroreflective fabric to make a car's A-pillars invisible by displaying the image of the blind spot behind them onto the pillar."_

When I saw this, I thought the idea was Elon-like in concept. And then I saw this at the end of the story: _"The student said she hopes to make her prototype more unique, patent the design, and submit the idea to automotive companies like _*Tesla."* Bottom line: Kids know who the innovators are today. 

CNN Story Link

Direct Link to YouTube Video


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

No kidding. It’s crazy what they think of. 
I have seen this concept before so I’m not exactly sure how patentable it is, but it would be interesting if she solves the angle issue when you combine video display with real life viewing. Notice the camera doesn’t move in the video. That’s because of the “head” we’re to shift to the left or right, up or down, the displayed image would shift and it would not look clean as it does. 
I have seen technologies like this in closed ****pit scenarios where the driver or pilot or marine is covered on all sides by bullet proof steel. The driver can still pilot the vehicle just like there was glass there. 
Still, I like her drive and innovative thinking. That looks like a TM3 in the video.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It's a very slick idea. But it doesn't matter when the car drives itself, so Tesla won't be interested.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Even if the car is driving itself, It would make the view better for the passenger. I would also like to see the visors moved to the top if the doors and make the whole top horizontal Bar/pillar an LCD screen. It would be easy to see and give more room on the 15" display for playing games or watching movies or even larger fonts.


----------

